# Virginia Creeper



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I also have noticed bees on flowers that they normally won't be on. For instance day lilies. Who knew there were nectoraries around the base of the flowers!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Virginia creeper is part of my usual forage. I have it covering the wall of my house outside my bedroom window and the bees wake me up with their buzzing on it. It has not quite bloomed here, yet.

Enj.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Have I read correctly that Virginia creeper supplies are toxic for bees? Or maybe it's just Carolina jasmine?


----------

